# stainless steel nights



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

went out for three nights again same old story ya no it...flounders getting hard to find,put jims gig to the test again if ya want to kill sheep head get the surgical stainless steel gig. it is the best.... wish the flounder lived in the same place as the sheeps do. got one more sheep spot to go saving the best for last.. well got to go to work for a few days gig on...oh yes and another wonded sheep came back...got him...lol


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

That's some fine work Bill !!!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG!!! Need a deck hand??? hahaha nice work!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go !


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

For some reason I can't tell. What is the silver fish in the second pic bottom cooler left side?


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Sweet trips. :thumbsup:


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

tank banger said:


> For some reason I can't tell. What is the silver fish in the second pic bottom cooler left side?


Mullet Sheeps flounder! I think ur talking about the mullet


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Bill, I can tell by the coloration that those flatties are from South Florida. To narrow it down, The Tampa Bay area.


----------

